# How to sate your wanderlust withouy actually traveling?



## CelticWanderer (Aug 9, 2016)

Its something ive been struggling with alot recently. I dont wanna be a bum when im older cause my body wont be able to handle ( knee dislocates, shitty back, terrible joints) so im learning how to be a benchwork jeweler, it pays real well and i love doing it but my wanderlust is killing me, sometimes otw way to work my stomach knots up because i just wanna keep walking and end up somewhere new, ive been trying a few things but nothing seems to be able to supress these urges, its killin me and i get depressed as fuck sometimes because of it. Going camping for a few days so that might help but yeah, anyone else experince this and any ideas on how to lesen the need to wander? It feels theres a part of me trying to rip itself from my body.


----------



## warlo (Aug 9, 2016)

Just set up a goal for some incredible adventure and work your way to it. Jewelry will pay off once you get to it, you can travel and do stuff to sell and keep on moving, see that as a positive thing you are doing and top it up with other stuff that makes it feel like being stationary is a good thing. Maybe you wont be able to do as awesome jewelry when on the move, but I guess its a good trade to have when traveling, maybe you can still do it once you are old. Just get yourself a trolley or make enough money for bus tickets, etc. Met enough very old travelers to believe it isnt possible.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 9, 2016)

camping and taking day trips works pretty well for me. i get the itch of traveling scratched without all the stuff im not to fond of (flying a sign, running out of water etc etc). i have a few camp spots that i goto pretty often and 3 of them happen to be right near the csx mainline so i get to watch trains which is a huge plus. one of them even cc's close enough to the camp that i can grab coal right outta a car for free fire fuel.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Aug 9, 2016)

warlo said:


> Just set up a goal for some incredible adventure and work your way to it. Jewelry will pay off once you get to it, you can travel and do stuff to sell and keep on moving, see that as a positive thing you are doing and top it up with other stuff that makes it feel like being stationary is a good thing. Maybe you wont be able to do as awesome jewelry when on the move, but I guess its a good trade to have when traveling, maybe you can still do it once you are old. Just get yourself a trolley or make enough money for bus tickets, etc. Met enough very old travelers to believe it isnt possible.


At some point i really wanna bike to maine, im in Ga so itd be a great adventure, theres something about that place that calls out to me there, i wanna see it more than anywhere else in the country. Im sure ill get there some day but man the process is slow and i feel like the worlds ganna go to shit before i can donanything. I can do wire wrapping while on the road for money but i dunno about actually doing benchwork along the way, i might be able to spin it like im learning as many techniques as i can by traveling store to store, some employers might be okay with that.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Aug 9, 2016)

cantcureherpes said:


> camping and taking day trips works pretty well for me. i get the itch of traveling scratched without all the stuff im not to fond of (flying a sign, running out of water etc etc). i have a few camp spots that i goto pretty often and 3 of them happen to be right near the csx mainline so i get to watch trains which is a huge plus. one of them even cc's close enough to the camp that i can grab coal right outta a car for free fire fuel.


Ah man that sounds dope, unfortuantly for me camping around here is becoming near impossible, all the land is being bought up and deveolped, amd the few places that arent are so full of bugs just walking around will get you a shit ton of ticks and ant bites. I actually found a squat out in one place that was just up and left behind because everything was so infested with bugs, i guess i just need to suck it yp but it was hitting me real fuckin hard otw to work this morning


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 9, 2016)

CelticWanderer said:


> Ah man that sounds dope, unfortuantly for me camping around here is becoming near impossible, all the land is being bought up and deveolped, amd the few places that arent are so full of bugs just walking around will get you a shit ton of ticks and ant bites. I actually found a squat out in one place that was just up and left behind because everything was so infested with bugs, i guess i just need to suck it yp but it was hitting me real fuckin hard otw to work this morning



hmm, maybe try to fix up that squat you found a bit as kind of a side project? get some bug spray, maybe a push mower from craigslist and clear the area a bit around it to discourage bugs. at least youd be doing something similiar and somewhat productive, its little stuff like that that keeps me from just drinking all day.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Aug 9, 2016)

cantcureherpes said:


> hmm, maybe try to fix up that squat you found a bit as kind of a side project? get some bug spray, maybe a push mower from craigslist and clear the area a bit around it to discourage bugs. at least youd be doing something similiar and somewhat productive, its little stuff like that that keeps me from just drinking all day.


Hm, thats really not a bad idea, i could really use a refuge around here, i need to look into the property lines and make sure that land hasnt been sold recently or anything like that. Ive got access to a shit load of pallets and stuff, might be able to build something small out there if i can figure a way to stealthy all a bunch of shit to. Maybe get some pvp pipes and and build a shitty teepee,
Thanks man, sounds like i gatta project now


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 9, 2016)

yea man anytime, goodluck be sure to post some pics if and when you get things going.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Aug 9, 2016)

Figured out what a bad case of wonderlust feels like, its like being madly in love with someone you cant be with. Its almost the exact same feeling. Strange.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't know if this is something you would be interested in, but maybe something to consider long term would be to get a van/bus of some kind that you can move around in while also working?


----------



## Art101 (Aug 9, 2016)

Amigo I am fighting the same thing soon bad.I am homed up due to my own stupidity right now.I'm watching another summer slip by.I get by watching YouTube lol.Wise's video scratch the itch along with a few others..


----------



## CelticWanderer (Aug 9, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> I don't know if this is something you would be interested in, but maybe something to consider long term would be to get a van/bus of some kind that you can move around in while also working?


Ive always wanted a bus, the first time i went traveling a hopped on some dudes bus, i think josh was his name, he had a dog named vinne. The bus was fitted with bunks and a table and kitchen sink. Pretty incredible. I thjnk i have a picture of it somewhere. The possiblity seems so far out tho, i have zero experience workinh on vehicles. Been thinking about building one those dope ass tiny houses on trailer beds too. That seems amazing. Or a house boat to drift down the missispii and play open mic nights at bars near ports. So many ideas lol. Gatta make that money first.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 9, 2016)

CelticWanderer said:


> Ive always wanted a bus, the first time i went traveling a hopped on some dudes bus, i think josh was his name, he had a dog named vinne. The bus was fitted with bunks and a table and kitchen sink. Pretty incredible. I thjnk i have a picture of it somewhere. The possiblity seems so far out tho, i have zero experience workinh on vehicles. Been thinking about building one those dope ass tiny houses on trailer beds too. That seems amazing. Or a house boat to drift down the missispii and play open mic nights at bars near ports. So many ideas lol. Gatta make that money first.



yeah, i dunno if you knew but i had a full sized school bus for about 2 years, it was pretty awesome, and i was like you, no mechanical experience whatsoever. i was lucky though my bus was in awesome shape and rarely ever needed more than an oil change. id definitely go with a short bus in the future though, a full size is a lot to handle.

i'm with you on the house boat/barge thing too, we've talked about doing a stp barge thing here before, but we were unable to make it happen. one of these days though!


----------



## Tony Pro (Aug 9, 2016)

> its like being madly in love with someone you cant be with
That hit me right in the feels.
The only thing that quells my wanderlust is preparing for a next adventure, whether or not it's actually in the cards. I know for a fact I won't be traveling in the next year, but I spend most of my free time learning other languages, practicing guitar so I can busk, re-packing my bug-out bag, drooling over google earth. I've also gotten into jewelry making, I like to imagine myself making a simple living off that.
Keep busy, always busy. Ennui hurts too much.
Good luck with your health, and your projects. If you make it up to Acadia, I've got a couch for you.


----------



## MarsOrScars (Aug 9, 2016)

I live for the momentary escapes. It's impractical for me to completely ditch society at the moment, but perhaps one day if we reach "fuck it"


----------



## CelticWanderer (Aug 9, 2016)

Tony Pro said:


> > its like being madly in love with someone you cant be with
> That hit me right in the feels.
> The only thing that quells my wanderlust is preparing for a next adventure, whether or not it's actually in the cards. I know for a fact I won't be traveling in the next year, but I spend most of my free time learning other languages, practicing guitar so I can busk, re-packing my bug-out bag, drooling over google earth. I've also gotten into jewelry making, I like to imagine myself making a simple living off that.
> Keep busy, always busy. Ennui hurts too much.
> Good luck with your health, and your projects. If you make it up to Acadia, I've got a couch for you.


Look into jim McIntosh for wire wrapping, he has really good books on the subject. If you can find someone to apprentice you for bench work jewlery even better. Once im out of my apprencticeship i can be making roughly 12 to 15 an hour. Ive seen jobs on indeed where three years experience can land you 25 an hour on up. 
But yeah, always prepping for the next big one..


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 9, 2016)

You can always save up and become one of those old tourists in their RVs 

Would keep you on the road without the hardship of bumming 

In the meantime, idk if that works for everyone, but for me, if I inves myself into a project, or work towards a goal, its enough for me.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Aug 14, 2016)

Might be specific to me but whenever I manage to not travel (without drinking every day) I find myself reading A LOT. I'll use all my free time to study the shit that I'm interested in. You get smarter, you become more well-spoken, you get ideas, and you are taken to worlds that are very different from your own - this is as true of non-fiction as it is of fiction. In time, you find your interests taking their own direction, like a good conversation, and you have some new interest... that you'll probably want to travel in order to understand better.


----------

